# What was the most extravagant tool on sale at Yandles?



## Paul Chapman (13 Apr 2007)

What was the most extravagant tool on sale at Yandles today? And who bought it? Don't worry Philly, I'm not telling :-$ [-( :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## DomValente (13 Apr 2007)

Hmmm, no answer yet, probably couldn't afford the fare home and as we write is trudging his weary way back dragging the extravagant item in a sack behind him. 

I love that picture

Dom


----------



## paulm (14 Apr 2007)

I think the culprits wife will probably have banned him for life, from the forum, the workshop and anything else she can think of !!!

You spent how much, on what ......... :shock: :lol: 

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Apr 2007)

Yes, I reckon he might have trouble brushing that one aside :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## stewart (14 Apr 2007)

Intrigued...what did I miss? Did he go to the Startrite display room???


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Apr 2007)

stewart":3oxvvbq2 said:


> Intrigued...what did I miss? Did he go to the Startrite display room???



No, he swept past there without stopping :lol: 

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Philly (14 Apr 2007)

Paul
You seem to have a "handle" on this hinting thing...... :wink: 
Sadly I can't post a picture until I return home tomorrow but fear not. I shall reveal all....
Philly :lol:


----------



## tiler99 (14 Apr 2007)

A broom.......how much can a broom be?????


----------



## Alf (14 Apr 2007)

tiler99":2yerm1d5 said:


> A broom.......how much can a broom be?????


I dunno - is TLN doing rosewood-handled, badger-haired, cast bronze broom, brush and dustpan sets now...? :-k

Cheers, Alf

Figuring even if not it's probably only a matter of time. :lol:


----------



## mahking51 (14 Apr 2007)

Philly wins again by a whisker, or should that be a bristle?......
Martin :roll:


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Apr 2007)

While it raised a good laugh over tea (thanks Philly  ), I think everyone agreed that, although small, it was perfectly formed.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## mr (14 Apr 2007)

And his hair looks luvverly - and thanks for the tea Phil  
Mike


----------



## ByronBlack (14 Apr 2007)

All very intriguing..

Looking forward to seeing the shiny loot!


----------



## stewart (14 Apr 2007)

...and, Philly, I was really interested in one too, but perhaps a less prestige brand...


----------



## aldel (14 Apr 2007)

Made of the very finest sable and Himalyan dwarf Rhododendron heartwood. Complete with the ultimate designer label this tool can only be used by the most elite of exotic plane-smiths.
Dealers are only permmitted to sell this object to highly vetted clients.

Tis all right Phil ................. you bought the teas so I can keep a secret -----for now.

Now about that ebony plane you were going to make me...............

:wink:


----------



## mahking51 (14 Apr 2007)

Paul Chapman wrote:


> I think everyone agreed that, although small, it was perfectly formed.



Paul, S'funny, I really don't remember getting it out to show everyone......   

Martin


----------



## Paul Chapman (14 Apr 2007)

mahking51":1zwwse4u said:


> Paul Chapman wrote:
> 
> 
> > I think everyone agreed that, although small, it was perfectly formed.
> ...



OK - we were guessing. Are you saying we were right? :lol: (only joking).

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## woodbloke (14 Apr 2007)

Alf":26gtjs0t said:


> tiler99":26gtjs0t said:
> 
> 
> > A broom.......how much can a broom be?????
> ...



Oooooooo, so close, not telling tho' :-$ Phill will reveal all :lol: - Rob


----------



## paulm (15 Apr 2007)

Philly":2ql6wi3m said:


> Paul
> Sadly I can't post a picture until I return home tomorrow
> Philly :lol:



Not suprised Philly hasn't had the courage to return home yet, there might yet be a Big Bash of a different type in the Philly household !!!

Cheers, Paul.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2007)

Alf":2wwac64z said:


> tiler99":2wwac64z said:
> 
> 
> > A broom.......how much can a broom be?????
> ...



I suspect you may be near the truth......


----------



## Philly (15 Apr 2007)

At last - I'm home! Apologies for the delay, I appreciate some members were rather excited at my little purchase...... :lol: 
Lo and behold :lol: 






Yes, of course it is the Lie-Nielsen "brush". Each bristle is hand lapped to +/- 1 thou, the brush if for clearing shavings from your finest planes, as well the odd chip on the shoulder :lol: 
I bought it to see the reaction of the UK Workshop crowd at Yandles on Friday. Needless to say, it raised the roof.
Also in the picture you see Rob Woodbloke's marking gauge. A work of art, it has a smoooooth action and cuts perfectly. Many, many thanks, Rob!
It was great to meet up with you all (now let's see - Stuart, Paul Chapman, Alan Aldel, Martin the King, Nigel, Mike "L-N" Riley, Paul Chisel and Rob Woodbloke. See, I remember!!! :shock: ) as well as top Woody journo Andy King. You were all on top form Chaps! =D> 
'Til the next one..
Philly


----------



## MrJay (15 Apr 2007)

In a couple of weeks there'll be a Veritas equivalent with Norris style adjusting mechanism. Then you'll be sorry.


----------



## Anonymous (15 Apr 2007)

I hope you've checked every one of those bristles are within tolerance....


----------



## DomValente (16 Apr 2007)

I.....I......I, just don't know what to say. 

Dom


----------



## CONGER (16 Apr 2007)

Phil... Hornbeam handle by the looks of it? Have you tried how it cuts? -ger-


----------



## woodbloke (16 Apr 2007)

Philly - the pic looks like it was taken using that magic box cube thingie I saw last time - very effective - Rob


----------



## Alf (16 Apr 2007)

Truly, a Phil and his money are soon parted... :roll: :lol: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Philly (16 Apr 2007)

Alf":tafssh3g said:


> Truly, a Phil and his money are soon parted... :roll: :lol:
> 
> Cheers, Alf


Like it Al - you haven't been speaking to the Missus have you? :lol: 
Cheers
Phil


----------



## promhandicam (16 Apr 2007)

I see that in addition to having 'rusty fingers' you also seem to have 'sticky fingers' :lol: I hope that the two aren't connected as I'm in enough trouble as it is lately.  

Enjoy your new purchase and I look forward to reading the exclusive in depth review :wink: 

Steve


----------



## ike (16 Apr 2007)

Philly wrote:



> I bought it to see the reaction of the UK Workshop crowd at Yandles on Friday.


.

Uh huh, uh huh. Yup.... 10/10 for the most original excuse so far from a toolaholic.

Ike :lol:


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (16 Apr 2007)

And would it be rude to ask how much we are talking about for said exquisite item :?:


----------



## Philly (16 Apr 2007)

Gaz
£11 from Classic Hand Tools. Worth it to see the laughs........ :lol: 
Philly


----------



## Adam (16 Apr 2007)

Gaz_XB9R":tuwoyuys said:


> And would it be rude to ask how much we are talking about for said exquisite item :?:



Or buy yours direct :wink: 



Adam


----------



## Gaz_XB9R (16 Apr 2007)

You would have thought that a maker of some nice looking planes might be capable of producing a matching dust brush suitably endorsed to match. :wink:


----------



## dedee (16 Apr 2007)

Can you imagine the carbon footprint that said brush left behind,



> Made in the U. K. with pure Chinese Boar bristles



Bristles from China sent to the UK, brush then exported to US, then sent back to the UK again. All for 11 quid and half a ton of fuel emissions.

You should be ashamed  
Of course if you went to Yandles by public transport I'd forgive you  


Andy


----------



## Philly (16 Apr 2007)

dedee":2vt571g2 said:


> Can you imagine the carbon footprint that said brush left behind,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang on.......this isn't "brush envy" is it? :lol: 
Cheers
Philly


----------



## DomValente (16 Apr 2007)

Oh no, you don't get off that lightly  

Dom


----------



## AHoman (16 Apr 2007)

Adam":i7qba0bn said:


> Gaz_XB9R":i7qba0bn said:
> 
> 
> > Or buy yours direct :wink:



Ha -- something is odd about the photo of the plane + brush in the upper left -- anyone else see what I see?
-Andy


----------



## Philly (16 Apr 2007)

Ha! Well spotted Andy! :lol: 
Philly


----------



## promhandicam (16 Apr 2007)

AHoman":bj4jed9h said:


> Ha -- something is odd about the photo of the plane + brush in the upper left -- anyone else see what I see?
> -Andy



That is an absolute classic! - Well spotted that man :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve

(For those who have lost the thread in every sense of the word, click here.)


----------



## AndyBoyd (16 Apr 2007)

LN Brushes whatever next I think I'l stick with my original DC Halls from Axminster :roll:


----------



## Chris Knight (16 Apr 2007)

The plane iron is rusty too!


----------



## llangatwgnedd (16 Apr 2007)

I think that you also find them Badged as Stanley 4" Dusting Brush :?


----------



## Mirboo (16 Apr 2007)

I've got a Lie-Nielsen Type 1 dusting brush. Also known as a Halls dusting brush. It is actually quite handy. I use it all the time.

Edit: I bought my brush from Lie-Nielsen. They were selling the Halls brush before they came up with the Type 2 that Philly has.


----------



## AHoman (17 Apr 2007)

Mirboo":twej7v41 said:


> I've got a Lie-Nielsen Type 1 dusting brush. Also known as a Halls dusting brush. It is actually quite handy. I use it all the time.



Now wait a minute -- if it's one with the white bristles, those are really for collectors only; you'll get split ends if you use it to brush out the mouth of the plane, and then it will be worthless!
-Andy


----------



## Alf (17 Apr 2007)

Oh dear lord, no. I think I may have boobed! I too have an "original" Halls brush (although bought from the decorating section of the Axminster website for less money iirc) but I customised mine by removing the name and refinishing the handle. Have I destroyed all collector value...? :shock:

Worried in the West Country.


----------



## Anonymous (17 Apr 2007)

Alf, as a seasoned collector and restorer, I am shocked and surprised at you!


----------



## Alf (17 Apr 2007)

Tony, I didn't know you were a seasoned collector and restorer? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Mirboo (17 Apr 2007)

Could this be the dusting brush equivalent of Leonard Bailey's Victor line of bench planes?







The Delta's are Axminster's latest offering.


----------



## Alf (17 Apr 2007)

Panic off! I've solved the whole problem with one flash of genius:






Spot the difference. 

Evidentally with too much time on her hands, Alf


----------



## Jake (17 Apr 2007)

Personally, I prefer the Daftasa version of this tool, although it is a bit more expensive at around £35 - the bristles are more effective for sub-1 thou shavings, and I find the Lie Nielsen and Hall's a little bit coarse for optimal high grade work.


----------



## dunbarhamlin (17 Apr 2007)

Fox offer a version with double extension rods. Made in Basel, Switzerland I believe. Boom Boom


----------



## woodbloke (17 Apr 2007)

I've just upgraded my brush, not to be out-Phillied or out-Alfed on this one :lol: - Rob


----------



## AHoman (17 Apr 2007)

Alf":mx7qgef5 said:


> Spot the difference.



Hehe -- the handle shape will give it away. Those Hall brush handles are much more uncomfortable than the authentic Lie-Nielsen ones. And the white bristles cause greater resistance while brushing shavings off of yer bench. All this adds up to carpal tunnel syndrome and expensive and painful operations! Better to just bite the bullet and go with the Lie-Nielsen brush from the start. Then, if fettling Hall brushes is really your thing, at least you'll have a baseline to which you can compare your results. The bottom line: the LN brushes are ready to use right out of the box.
:twisted: :twisted: :twisted: 
Andy


----------



## Good Surname or what ? (17 Apr 2007)

I have BOTH the left and right hand versions of the original Hall's brush.


----------



## dedee (17 Apr 2007)

Does anyone know if Mr Holtey has plans for a version in kit form?


Andy


----------



## Philly (17 Apr 2007)

Ahhhh......just goes to show how much joy £11 can give. :lol: 
Many thanks to all you good humoured lunatics for brushing me off my feet :roll: 
Cheers
Philly  
Off to see if Karl makes a better pencil........


----------



## ydb1md (19 Apr 2007)

It's a great brush Philly but is it avatar-worthy? Should we read something subconscious into you using it? :roll: 

:lol:


----------



## Philly (19 Apr 2007)

Dave
Just getting my moneys worth, Dave! :lol: 
I'm waiting for a parcel from Fort Bragg and then I'll update it....... :wink: 
Philly


----------



## ydb1md (19 Apr 2007)

Philly":362vyazl said:


> Dave
> Just getting my moneys worth, Dave! :lol:
> I'm waiting for a parcel from Fort Bragg and then I'll update it....... :wink:
> Philly



Fort Bragg? You mean Fort Gloat? :lol: :lol: 

I'm guessing it's either a TiteMark straight from Kevin Drake or a plane from Obi Wan Krenobi. :-k


----------



## Philly (19 Apr 2007)

Well, you know me, Dave. I'm not one to gloat......... :^o 
Cheers
Phil


----------

